# Added Globbits to the Jukebox



## Chris (May 2, 2005)

Even though the bastard has zero posts, his band is some smooth stuff.  Check 'em out.


----------



## Globbits (May 2, 2005)

zero posts my arse!!

I'm now officailly about to post, right here, right now.

 

*click*


----------



## Metal Ken (May 2, 2005)

Now, when you're famous, i can be like "Yeha, i saw his first post!"


----------



## Drew (May 3, 2005)

Cool stuff - great guitar, and your vocalist has a good voice (very Gwen Stefani, since you mentioned her)!


----------



## Shawn (May 3, 2005)

Nice indeed. Welcome, Globbits.


----------



## Globbits (May 4, 2005)

wow! my two favourite guitarists on the site think my stuff is cool!  I can rest easy till my new guitar comes..


----------



## Drew (May 5, 2005)

ass kisser!


----------

